# transdermal trenbolone/ nandrolone



## Digitalash (May 3, 2011)

Thinking of mixing up some transdermals and need some advice

I have read many places that tren acetate is still fine to use transdermally, can't find the base so this is what I would most likely be going with. Anyone know how much Ace should be mixed with how much DMSO? And how much would one apply to achieve similar effect to a low dose IM tren? Wondering the same thing for nandrolone base (deca).

I'm fully aware IM route would be more effective so that's not what I want to hear lol, I'm already running test so it has nothing to do with not wanting to pin


----------



## brundel (May 3, 2011)

Extract your tren from the pellets using methanol. If you need a step by step its in the tren thread in this forum...Or I can post it here.

Use hand sanitizer...DMSO smells like shit.

The ingredients in hand sanitizer are EXACTLY the same as the ingredients in testim and androgel except no testosterone.

Warm the hand sanitizer and slowly mix in the tren powder.
It will be thin. Make it 50mg/ml.


----------



## ROID (May 4, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Thinking of mixing up some transdermals and need some advice
> 
> I have read many places that tren acetate is still fine to use transdermally, can't find the base so this is what I would most likely be going with. Anyone know how much Ace should be mixed with how much DMSO? And how much would one apply to achieve similar effect to a low dose IM tren? Wondering the same thing for nandrolone base (deca).
> 
> I'm fully aware IM route would be more effective so that's not what I want to hear lol, I'm already running test so it has nothing to do with not wanting to pin



I know you don't wanna hear it, but why ?


----------



## Digitalash (May 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Extract your tren from the pellets using methanol. If you need a step by step its in the tren thread in this forum...Or I can post it here.
> 
> Use hand sanitizer...DMSO smells like shit.
> 
> ...


 

Gotcha, never heard of using hand sanitizer but I trust your judgement. I can get tren ace powder so it would really be as simple as measuring and mixing it up?



ROID said:


> I know you don't wanna hear it, but why ?


 
Well I intend to do a homebrew next time so I'm in the process of getting some raws. Gonna go with the stericup setup that I believe brundel suggested in another thread, but I don't have sterile vials/filters/ oil etc. at the moment, and I'm partially into a cycle already. I decided against getting tren/deca with my order but I'm now wishing I did. By the time I either recieved some or did a homebrew it'll be too late to run it. Soo I'm planning on going the transdermal route just for the end of this cycle, then brewing it for the next one.


----------



## brundel (May 4, 2011)

Yup its that easy.
I would grind the powder down with a mortar and pestle if you dont mind buying one.
The finer the powder the better.
I have used this transdermal tren before and it works. Not like injecting but it works.
I made a 33% test base 33% tren ace 33% formestane mix last summer and it was fuking awesome.
I might have to make some more.

Then again......that mix in an injection is like nothing else on earth.
0 water retention because formestane is an AI.
Tons of anabolism.
Strength via TNE/Tren/hydroxytest.
Hardening
vascularity.


----------



## Digitalash (May 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yup its that easy.
> I would grind the powder down with a mortar and pestle if you dont mind buying one.
> The finer the powder the better.
> I have used this transdermal tren before and it works. Not like injecting but it works.
> ...


 
ooh sounds very nice, I will probably also be making a blend for first homebrew, probably test/tren enth. , adding an AI sounds pretty cool but I don't think there are any that last long enough to mix with E right?


on the transdermal side, would a-dex or aromasin work? Can't find formestane powder.


----------



## brundel (May 4, 2011)

Formestane will work as a once a week injection. 200mg.
or 100mg 2x weekly.
It also is a prohormone to hydroxytestosterone which is similar to turinabol.

Arimidex has a molecular mass of around 300 which is about the largest you would want for a transdermal.
Same for exemestane (aromasin)


----------



## Digitalash (May 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> Formestane will work as a once a week injection. 200mg.
> or 100mg 2x weekly.
> It also is a prohormone to hydroxytestosterone which is similar to turinabol.
> 
> ...


 

Wow didn't know formestane worked for that long, I'm actually using the transdermal from "need2" as my AI right now, applying 100mg ED so maybe that's why I feel a little dry in the joints? It's keeping bloat down pretty nice though. 

Also any hand sanitizer in particular you reccomend, or at least which ingredients I should be looking for? Besides the alcohol they seem to vary quite a bit. Also can you get a pretty good absorption rate this way as compared to DMSO?

Thanks for the advice man, never even thought of mixing an AI with my gear, but sounds pretty good getting everything in one shot.


----------



## brundel (May 4, 2011)




----------



## brundel (May 4, 2011)

The absorption rate is very good.
And it doesnt smell like your wearing garlic and piss cologne.


----------



## Digitalash (May 4, 2011)

works for me, smelling like piss isn't what I'm going for lol


----------



## keith1569 (May 4, 2011)

brundel said:


> The absorption rate is very good.
> And it doesnt smell like your wearing garlic and piss cologne.




How long did you run that for?  What type of pump did you use?


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> How long did you run that for? What type of pump did you use?


 

I was thinking of just using a syringe to measure it, heard most pumps aren't all that accurate and they often break after a while.


----------



## Retroshaper (May 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> *Extract your tren from the pellets using methanol.* If you need a step by step its in the tren thread in this forum...Or I can post it here.
> 
> Use hand sanitizer...DMSO smells like shit.
> 
> ...



Do you have to do this? I've heard both ways...Yes extract the tren from the binders and no need to extract the binders wont do anything when used transdermally.



brundel said:


> Yup its that easy.
> I would grind the powder down with a mortar and pestle if you dont mind buying one.
> The finer the powder the better.
> I have used this transdermal tren before and it works. Not like injecting but it works.
> ...



Sounds AWESOME!!!


----------



## Retroshaper (May 6, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I was thinking of just using a syringe to measure it, heard most pumps aren't all that accurate and they often break after a while.



You can back load a 60CC catheter tip syringe.


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2011)

Retroshaper said:


> Do you have to do this? I've heard both ways...Yes extract the tren from the binders and no need to extract the binders wont do anything when used transdermally.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds AWESOME!!!



There is at least as much binders in the implant as there is tren...maybe more. So if your adding 50%+ of an inert ingredient it will in the very least effect absorption rates just because its there. The fact that its sticky and gluelike will effect things even further preventing most of the tren from getting through the skin.
TD formulas contain a bunch of stuff intended to aid in penetration.....
We dont want to add in 50% of something that will prevent penetration.
IF as a result we wind up with 2% absorption the tren is basically worthless.

Extract.


----------



## Retroshaper (May 6, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Gfy55 (May 6, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread....I wouldn't even know where to start. Props to you guys.


----------

